# [SOLVED] mapped drive not accessable



## amodico (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a odd situation. I have a windows xp pc with a mapped drive to a win2003 server. The machine is not joined to the domain but the mapped drive has worked for two years now. I am currently getting the "login failed user currently disabled" message. I can ping the server just fine but cannot browse to it using ip or name. Whenever i try and do a set time or any function to the server i get the error 5.

Things i have tried:

Spyware cleanup
Time set
creat password to the machine
adding the machine to the shared folder for the xp machine
remove antivirus (on xp machine only)
shutoff win firewall (on xp machine only)

Any help would be appricated


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: mapped drive not accessable*

Did you ever consider that this issue had nothing to do with your local workstation?

Did you check the server for the following;

1. your account is active and not locked due to wrong password?
2. you are still assigned to the share you are mapping to?


----------



## amodico (Mar 22, 2011)

It not being joined to the domain it would still have a user account? Also the machine never had a pw on it


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: mapped drive not accessable*

Disconnect the mapped network drive from the XP Computer.

Create an Account from your Windows 2003 Server that matches the UserName and Password of the Client computer. Consider putting a Password.

Then reconnect the mapped network drive again and please let us know.


----------



## amodico (Mar 22, 2011)

There was a user already created on the server so I deleted it and recreated it. Also added a password to the xp machine that matched the server user account and still getting same message


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: mapped drive not accessable*

Can you please post an ipconfig /all one of the server and one of the XP computer?


----------



## amodico (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: mapped drive not accessable*

XP Machine

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Sales>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sales
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : simonikallied.local
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : simonikallied.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Conne
ction
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-E6-DB-04
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.72
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 10:32:27 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 29, 2011 10:32:27 PM

Server

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : saserver
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : simonikallied.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : simonikallied.local
Ethernet adapter Server Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E6-D3-77-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: mapped drive not accessable*

The problem now is since you deleted the user account and recreated it the user account now is not assigned to the share on the file server.

This is why you are now getting the error.

Go back to the server, browse to the share in question and assign this new account to the share at the same permissions levels as other users assigned.

It does not matter is the new account is named like the old one. Each user has a security identifier which is unique. [figured you would ask this question]


----------



## amodico (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: mapped drive not accessable*

ok permissions reset. still no good


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: mapped drive not accessable*

can you browse to the share from the workstation?
what is the share name?
server name?


----------



## amodico (Mar 22, 2011)

I can ping the server but cannont browse the share or the server

Server name - saserver
Share name - SimonikShare

\\saserver\SimonikShare


----------



## amodico (Mar 22, 2011)

Checked the security logs on the server and found it was trying to login under a different account. They must have changed the user name on the xp machine and kept the old credentials. Turns out try disable the user for this hidden/old account. I enabled it and came right back up. Thank you for the quick responses and the time you took on this. Great forum and great iPhone app will def continue to use in the future.


----------

